
Blockchain developers - plusspeed
Hi Guys,<p>I&#x27;m very interested in blockchain tech and I start studying Solidity. I was looking for London jobs and I find very few. Do you think the demand is going to increase? And about other languages for smart contracts? Thanks
======
woah
You might want to look at some companies that have recently had ICOs on the
Ethereum blockchain (the less scammy ones at least). They are flush with cash
and probably looking for devs. A lot of them also embrace a distributed
workforce.

------
wesiewesie
Hi Plusspeed, pls drop me an email: Rume.gbenedio@yahoo.com

Thanks

